# I did it <sigh>.



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

With my upcoming deployment to Afghanistan, I decided I needed to be more familiar with the Beretta 92/M9 in realistic combat shooting. I went out an bought one today, NIB Italian-production for $459. It'll be my companion until I go to Fort Bragg for predeployment training, so the Glock will go into the safe for a while. I don't really care much for Beretta pistols, so I will shoot the heck out of it for the next couple of months, then sell it just before I deploy.

I'll be taking it to a couple of private classes with a former Orange Gunsite instructor, where I'll also be training with my M4gery (which I already have).

Now I just need some holsters (I know where to get those) and a few more spare magazines. And a couple cases of ammo!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned several Berettas over the years, and I kept 1 for about 8 years. I just wanted something new, and thanks to my wife, I had to sell it to have money to buy something else. It was a great gun, and always worked well.

I think U will enjoy it


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hahaha!

Now you get a chance to shoot a 'nice gun! :mrgreen:










:smt082


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh, I won't bother to compare the rather flawed (giant grip, clumsy safety lever, poor trigger, smallish sights, high bore axis) Beretta 92 design to better pistols. Better designs have been available since 1911, and much better weapons have come along in the last twenty years, so the M9 far from my own first choice. But it's what the Army - which is basically afraid of its own weapons - chose more than two decades ago, so it's what I'll practice with until I deploy. Like I said, it'll probably be for sale in January.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Heh, I won't bother to compare the rather flawed (giant grip, clumsy safety lever, poor trigger, smallish sights, high bore axis) Beretta 92 design to better pistols. Better designs have been available since 1911, and much better weapons have come along in the last twenty years, so the M9 far from my own first choice. But it's what the Army - which is basically afraid of its own weapons - chose more than two decades ago, so it's what I'll practice with until I deploy. Like I said, it'll probably be for sale in January.


Haha I know I know. You and your Glocks..Geeze :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the 92 sights - although, I don't like the M9 sights....

For a while, my old Beretta 92FS was my fav gun. I always found it to be very accurate in SA mode.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I had a 92f for about 16 years; I got it while in college. It always fit my hand great low recoil, accurate and in over 50,000 rounds it never, not one time, failed in any way other than the occasional bad round. I traded it off last year only due to the amount of rounds I had through it. The only thing I ever did to it was replace the barrell and recoil spring, and I re-blued it just before trading it in. I still have to remind myself sometimes I don't have it anymore. I may go back and buy another in a few weeks while the local shop still has those trade-ins.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Smart move Mike!


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got a 96FS and it's been a great gun. It's the smoothest operating handgun I've ever fiddled with by far. I used to shoot it decently, but now I shoot my little XDsub _much_ better than I ever could the 96. To each his own though! In your case... make some lemonade, right?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> You and your Glocks..Geeze


Not just Glocks, though I do generally prefer them. I just prefer guns with low bore axes, smaller grips, and consistent triggers to crunchentickers that handle like bricks :mrgreen:. I also think very well of the 1911, Browning P35, HK P7, CZ75, and Kahr.

I think this may be the first thread in history where the owner of the gun is flaming his own gun! 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

While it is a big gun, I don't think I've fired a 9mm w/ less recoil than the Beretta 92. The weight of the metal frame and the size really sucks of the recoil. So, bore axis has never been an issue with me and the 92.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> While it is a big gun, I don't think I've fired a 9mm w/ less recoil than the Beretta 92. The weight of the metal frame and the size really sucks of the recoil. So, bore axis has never been an issue with me and the 92.


Well...bore axis doesn't really affect recoil so much as muzzle flip. More muzzle flip means more time between shots. Agreed that the 92 doesn't kick, but neither does any other normal-sized 9mm.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> While it is a big gun, I don't think I've fired a 9mm w/ less recoil than the Beretta 92. The weight of the metal frame and the size really sucks of the recoil. So, bore axis has never been an issue with me and the 92.


Felt recoil is in the hand of the beholder. There are factors other than bore axis that cause felt recoil, or absorb it. One test I quickly perform on every gun before I buy it is, get a good grip on the handle, close my eyes and point the gun out in front of me until my wrist is at it's most comfortable position. When I open my eyes and the point of aim is level on the gun, that gives me a good indication whether or not I can shoot that gun well. For me Glocks and Steyers point up at about a 15-20 degree angle which means I have to cock my wrist downward in an un-natural position which causes more felt recoil. On the other hand I find the point of aim on an H&K USP to be level but for some reason I feel like I am chasing the gun , like it is trying to jump out of my hand, some S&W autos do the same to me, this also can cause more felt recoil for some people.
Sometimes the way a grip is curved along the back strap can buffer recoil which is why the Baby Eagle, the M&P, and the XD's work for me though I am not an overly huge fan of the XD trigger. 
As you may be able to tell I find that if the gun is comfortable in my hand and has a natural point of aim I have won half the battle. With a little training you can learn to become proficient with most any trigger, grip angle, or operating system ( DAO, TDA, SA, ECT.). 
If there were only one handgun in the world we would not know what we liked or disliked about it and we would just get used to it. 
Since the 92 is what Mike is going be issued it was wise to purchase one and practice with it for a while before being deployed. My brother did the same thing before becoming a federal guard. He was going to be issued a S&W K frame 357. so he bought one and practiced for a while before his federal shoot. 
Mike I wish you luck and I know the Beretta is not your personal choice, but it is a good reliable gun.


----------

